# New Betta tank heater



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello all! I have a new 3.5 gallon tank for my new Betta, Data  I have one of the flat heaters that are non adjustable. It is not keeping it at a high enough temp. It's at roughly 73 or 74. I would like it no lower than 78. What heater do you recommend? Preferably an adjustable one. I don't want to over heat him though


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They sell 10 to 15 watt adjustable heaters at almost any pet store. I have had good luck with the Aqueon brand heaters in the past.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Tetra brand non adjustables have worked well for me as I have two. The ones for 2-15 gallons work and they keep the temp no lower then 78.


----------



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

Tanks everyone!! (see what I did there) lol


----------

